# MoShu (non GSD)



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Foo Lu's MoShu Hua
02/12/1996 - 01/21/2009

My sweet beautiful MoShu passed over the bridge on Wednesday after a long three year battle with kidney failure.

She was an honorary GSD as she helped to raise Cain. When he came home as a pup she immediately took him under her wing and to task when necessary. Up until just a month ago she would "beat him up" on occasion and being the wonderful boy that he is he would obligingly lay on his back to receive his "beating". 

MoShu was always so loving with her family and almost always looked to do the right thing and please us. As she became an elder she would on occasion do something naughty and at her age it would make me laugh. I would hear the sound of paper tearing and head into computer room expecting to see Cain shredding something to find she has stolen a single sheet of paper from the computer printer and was methodically shredding it. It was actually a lot of fun to see those HUGE lips working to steal a sheet of paper from the paper feed of the printer. I would always tell her she had enough roughage and what was she thinking and her tail would spin like crazy while she looked embarrased to be caught looking like a dog. She was almost always regal and dignified.

It's the end of an era as she is the last of the Shar Pei kids and my heart is hurting. She passed peacefully at the vet surrounded by those that loved her. 








[/img]


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

MoShu. What a gorgeous coated Shar Pei. I don't think I've ever seen one before. She looks so soft and cuddly and yet regal at the same time. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Such a moving tribute to sweet MoShu. I too, have never seen a coated SharPei before. What a stunner. RIP sweet MoShu!


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thank you both, Diana and Patti, for your kind thoughts. 

The coated Shar Pei is a double recessive and a major fault in the show ring. In the breed it is known as the bear coat. The shortest coat is called a horse coat and the longer accepted coat is called a brush coat. The bear coat has a double coat and the breed standard calls for a single coat and the coat is to be harsh and offstanding. 

MoShu lived to love us and actually did very well in obedience as a younger dog. She would try most anything I asked of her. After having a wrinke kid at home for the past 19 years I am a bit lost. Cain is sticking to me like glue though and doing his best to cheer me up.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P sweet moshu.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

She was a beautiful dog and sounds like somewhat of a character. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

What a stunning looking gal. I am with the rest I have never seen a coated Shar Pei. I am sorry for your loss. She will always hold that special place in our heart.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I was not aware Shar-peis came in a coated variety either. What a gorgeous dog she was and sounds like she was quite the character. I'm sorry to hear of her passing. R.I.P. sweet MoShu.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thank you all for you support and thoughts. I keep glancing at her favorite nap spots and expecting to see her there snoozing. Last night I actually carried her bowl out to the dog food bins before I realized that I didn't need three bowls.









I am going to pack up her prescription food and any leftover meds and give them to her vet to pass along to someone who can use them. Someone did it for us after losing their dog. It feels right to pass along the kindness.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss. She sounds like she was a character and a joy to have around. May the memories help ease the pain of her passing. A thousand years would be too short a time for our pets to stay with us.


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm am so sorry for your loss. She was a gorgeous Shar Pei. She is running free and playing and will wait for your arrival at the bridge. Thoughts and prayers are coming your way.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

She was a very pretty girl. I am very sorry for your loss.

RIP, MoShu.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







What a beautiful dog. Cherish your memories of her.


----------

